# 1.3 million to lose unemployemtn benefits with cuts.



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Obama of course wants to expand the aid since money is easily printed and there's no such things as paying the check for him. Those riding the unemployment train instead of taking what jobs are available for less money will have to get back to not living on the couch again or go without. That the economy is trashed and likely to stay there seems pretty obvious and the administration covering the truth from numbers to their own activities will surely continue.

1.3 million to lose unemployment benefits as Obama pushes for aid extension | Fox News

1.3 million losing unemployment benefits Saturday

.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Sucks


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There are two reasons that Obummer is pushing the re-extension of these benefits and that is that he is hoping that it won't pass. 

Why? because if it doesn't pass then he can blame "the other guys" and at the same time claim lower "unemployment figures in the coming months.

If it does pass then he claims the glory and looks good in spite of the unemployment numbers.


More magical smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I prefer a different headline:

"US Government to save $500 million a month"


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I support unemployment benefits but after about six months is getting to be a little rediculas. I realize its nice to wait around for another 6 figure job with a corner window office but at some point you need to do what you need to do and take a job that may not pay as much or that you feel is beneath you. At some point you have to realize that you cant continue to live high on the hog and way beyond your means.

We have a pretty crappy economy and we have an administration that's hell bent on not do much of anything to improve that situation for Americans. Even if we get a pro-American, pro business, pro economic growth president in office, things are not going to change much for at least another 7 -8 years. The reality is that for the next several years this is the new norm for America. Folks need to get used to that.

The really scary part is the employer mandate to Obamacare aint kicked in yet so I think we are going to hit yet another brick wall in this economy and job market when it does and that's if we don't raise the minimum wage significantly in the mean time like some are trying to accomplish.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I prefer a different headline:
> 
> "US Government to save $500 million a month"


You don't really believe the government will actually save anything do you? The money will be spent regardless what they say about cuts. Nothing is saved.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I prefer a different headline:
> 
> "US Government to save $500 million a month"


Add to that when they stop receiving unemployment, they are dropped from the statistics and the employment number rise. He can then say "look how well the economy is doing, I have created jobs!"


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Add to that when they stop receiving unemployment, they are dropped from the statistics and the employment number rise. He can then say "look how well the economy is doing, I have created jobs!"


Exactly, I was just telling someone that the other day and I could see a lightbulb click on in his eyes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have some that work for contractors we use come back they are just getting in time so they can go back on unemployment.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Unemployment benefits have been extended ELEVEN times at a cost to the tax payer of 350 BILLION dollars. People have money taken out of their pay for unemployment insurance whether they want it or not, so I don't have a problem with someone who has paid into it for 20 or 30 years applying for it if they lose their jobs, for the couple of months that it was intended for, not years and years. How long should we continue to give these people unemployment benefits, for the rest of their lives?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I think six to twelve months is more than enough time to get back to work. That is what the iron workers got when the mills closed down.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The cash entitement is in addition to any food stamps. I agree that enough is enough. This is about people that have had extension after extension.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Its time for many folks to start living their lifes with some semblance of responsibility and quit living on the ragged edge of excess praying that someone will come to their rescue when the balloon pops.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Unemployment benefits have been extended ELEVEN times at a cost to the tax payer of 350 BILLION dollars. People have money taken out of their pay for unemployment insurance whether they want it or not, so I don't have a problem with someone who has paid into it for 20 or 30 years applying for it if they lose their jobs, for the couple of months that it was intended for, not years and years. *How long should we continue to give these people unemployment benefits, for the rest of their lives?*


At least as long as the Democrats control things. I mean, it's not their fault. No one gave them a chance. It's not their fault. We owe it to them.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

If they would lift the ban on the Keystone Pipeline and enforce the deportation portion of our immigration laws they'd be enough jobs for all to go around. Not to mention cheaper gas than $3 per gallon.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

There's a reasonable amount of extension given the current economic state and people who've paid into it for a long time working, but we're beyond that. They've got to find something else to do. But Obama by all means is looking to crash us and extending again would only help. At this point, I'd prefer we do crash because the country is broken and the only true fix is tearing it down and rebuilding from the start.





.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

If obummer doesn't crash us by some miracle, Hilary should finish us off.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

With the way the world situation is looking, I think we're done either way. The up road is a long ways away to me. Past my lifetime I think. I wasn't planning on living to be an old man though.







.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Unemployment was suppose to be a employer/employee fund system. You were paid a bit less employer paid in a percentage of payroll . 
Over time the employer built up an account. If they did not lay off people they would over time pay in less. It never stopped just went down.
Then the liberals looked in the account , oh my so much money just sitting there. We must take that. They did first they started paying higher and higher payments, then they started allowing payments to those that did not qualify.
It was not long the fund was broke. Every employer was forced to pay more regardless of their record . When they did the liberals again look at the cash coming in and said that was easy give us more to use. And they took it. Employees did not care the employer paid the money right. Now maybe they know why no pay raise. Work 6 months draw unemployment 6 months became away of life.
Unemployment payments became a big political tool. How could you lose you had the higher paid Union support on one end , you owned the lower income mostly unemployed on the other. How can you lose with power like that.
The problem is once you dance with the devil he owns you. There was no way out of this scam for the democrats. So here we sit today.
A well meaning program with a good plan to make it work undermined for political gain.
Social Security, SSI, every form of Disability safe net has had the same treatment. Now medicare and Medicaid even with huge increase in taxes to support medicare are broke .
People will always need help, we are required to help those in need. The problem is we have made 40+ percent needy now.
The hand full of us left can not carry the load much longer. The true evil here is not those of us that seek change, but those that deceive the poor and underemployed and for ever lock them in slavery.


----------

